# football in makati



## gregorjackson4 (May 22, 2013)

is there anywhere to play football in the makati area or roundabouts. i moved here 4 weeks ago and would like to get a kickabout with a few people if possible?

cheers gregor


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm American but I'm thinking you are talking about soccer and not US Football (handegg), correct? 

If so, Bonifacio Global City (Taguig..not far from Makati at all) they have [email protected] It's near St. Luke's Medical Center right next to Mercato Centrale (near the Home Depot). 

Never really played nor watched myself but every time we go to Mercato Centrale to eat out, I see people playing on the field. Hope that helps out some.


----------



## jockney (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry raconnor, only yanks call it soccer. Gregor, now youve made the big jump and came to Manila, man up and play rugby.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Nomads club


----------



## gregorjackson4 (May 22, 2013)

jockney said:


> Sorry raconnor, only yanks call it soccer. Gregor, now youve made the big jump and came to Manila, man up and play rugby.


haha rugbys useless. too strenuous. im just looking for a wee kick about. do you know any people that play football or are involved in a team?


----------



## gregorjackson4 (May 22, 2013)

thanks mate. and if you ever feel the urge to play let me know. im dying for a game


----------



## richierich123456 (Dec 8, 2013)

hey greg, did you manage to find anyone to get a game on?


----------

